# Antivenom



## Scatterbox (Jul 22, 2010)

I was just wondering if any of you DWA keepers supplied the people who produce the antivenom? Or do they keep there own supply of venomous animals to do this?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

Scatterbox said:


> I was just wondering if any of you DWA keepers supplied the people who produce the antivenom? Or do they keep there own supply of venomous animals to do this?


There was a documentry on not so long ago where in a hospital they kept their own snakes for producing and reseaching antivenoms.


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Jaggers said:


> There was a documentry on not so long ago where in a hospital they kept their own snakes for producing and reseaching antivenoms.


One of the guys you saw milking snakes posts on here as PDR (Paul Rowley) :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

paulds said:


> One of the guys you saw milking snakes posts on here as PDR (Paul Rowley) :2thumb:


 
I'm guessing you saw it as well lol


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Jaggers said:


> I'm guessing you saw it as well lol


 
Hells yeah, that place is amazing. Couldn't help but feel sorry for the guy who lost a chunk of liver thinking he had cancer, only to find out he could have kept the liver and just took some pills :gasp:

I'm fortunate enough that after years on the lash my liver is like granite, so any little sods wanting to burrow through it had better bring some pretty decent cutting gear.: victory:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

paulds said:


> Hells yeah, that place is amazing. Couldn't help but feel sorry for the guy who lost a chunk of liver thinking he had cancer, only to find out he could have kept the liver and just took some pills :gasp:
> 
> I'm fortunate enough that after years on the lash my liver is like granite, so any little sods wanting to burrow through it had better bring some pretty decent cutting gear.: victory:


A gas axe?


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

There are a few private venom suppliers that supply to various pharmaceutical companies and anti venom places too.


----------



## LemmyElvis (Sep 5, 2010)

Scatterbox said:


> I was just wondering if any of you DWA keepers supplied the people who produce the antivenom? Or do they keep there own supply of venomous animals to do this?


Late answer I know, but I sometimes deliver water to the Liverpool School of Tropical Medicines Venom Lab and I know they keep Spitting cobras there because of the warning signs on the walls....


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

Do any of you guys keep anti venom incase you get bitten?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

the simple answer is no.
its expensive and has a shelf life, and the most important part is it sshould only be administerd by a qualified medical practitioner.
Antivenom can be just as dangerous as the snake that bit you.
i have 19 species of venomous snake that would cost a lot of money


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

There is a video on youtube where some one was biten by a rattle snake and it cost $140k US for the treatment so if you say just 1% of that was for the antivenom for 19 snakes its over $25k in just antivenom which may only last 12 month.

Just found a older post where you can buy antivenom but it is $1500 per vile and a bad bite can need up to 25 viles.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/534488-antivenom-question.html


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

the treatment for a a fair few rattlesnakes is Crofab so for instance i have 4 species of rattlesnake and they are treatable with the same antivenom.
when it comes to antivenoms they mainly fall into two types polyvalant which will work against multiple specieas and then you have monovalant which is only for a specific species.

anyway the UK has proberbly one of the leading labs at LSTM and we also have the NHS which is free and getting to hospitals should be an easy task in this country




the NHS rocks:no1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

Was that the lab that was on a sky documentry the other week?


----------

